# xpressvalet - VW LUPO - DODO style



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

This time Jamie Wilson has is VW Lupo in for a paint enhancement detail prior to the MAXPPOWER cruise at Edinburgh on saturday and his spot on the stand for SMC.

Here goes,

the car as it turned up on Thusday night:














































The car was Pre-Foamed to soften up the road dirt/deris:









(check out my shorts and wellies combo)










Rinsed:










Badges and door checks cleaned with de greaser and brush:



















Washed paintwork with MF mitt, Megs shampoo and TBM:










Tar remover applied all round and began to work like this:










The car was clayed using a light clay:










Typically looked like this after:










Another rinse with weaker foam solution and rinse:










This is how the water looked on the paint after cleaning but before any polishing or wax:



















Okay, into the gargae and roughly dry'd and left over night:



















Next day the paint was measured and inspected and defects tyipcally looked like this all round:





































The paintwork was polished with a rotary machine polisher and a varierty of pads and compounds from Menzerna 3.02 & 106FA

Dodo Lime Prime paint cleaner and Dodo Supernatural Wax applied by hand:










The results:



























































































See how different the water looks now lying on freshly cleaned and waxed paintwork, makes you fell good doesn't it!!!










thanks for reading
Robert
:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks great, and cracking pics too.

Paul


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work. Gotta love a beading shot to finish with


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

love these cars

and loving some of the pictures!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Seems to be lots of VAG's going around with steel wheels on them at the moment... nice wee car..

Good work, like the photos too...did they take longer to get right than the car did to clean?? (well they would have with me anyway!!! :lol 

:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Robert, after a few moments and the eyes feeling like little yellow snow holes had passed what an amazing transformation. A sensational shine that even the colour couldnt destroy 

Seriously though : cracking work, gorgeous shine and justifiable beautiful end result :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Really nice result - racking finish. And shows how good ordinary steel wheels can look. Lovely little car :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Crikey that's a Lup-lo isn't it?  Lovely work and what a superb colour.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Got to agree, colour is awesome and good work, too


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Slammed Lupo on steelies with Gixer reflections, nice


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Stunning job on a tidy little car


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Fantastic job there fella unusual colour still looks great though :thumb:.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice colour! And yes that beading shot makes me feel better, actually


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice job shame about the wheels!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice Robert.
Cracking looking little car.
Terrific use of lighting in the picture and put to great affect. :thumb:
Nice one.
Gordon.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Slammed Lupo on steelies with Gixer reflections, nice


Barry : total trainspotter, or should it be bikespotter. yup my Gixxer K8 lurking around in the background.

_______________________________________________________

Thanks so far to all for your kind words/support :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, looks superb. Bloody hell its low to the floor! (you would need to stay away from speed bumps.. and potholes :lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work and photos of a cool wee dub! 

Nice work Robert! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

seen this in the flesh on saturday,looked spot on,glad you didn`t find my cav turbo as i ran out of time and was only clayed and cutback,was covered in spray on the windows etc from the cutting lol.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

that car was MADE for Limeprime 

Stunning results - looks very well in the after photos indeed.

Great report too :thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Jim W said:


> that car was MADE for Limeprime


I know, i couldn't help myself ! 
Robert


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking very good, nice turnaround


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

nice work mate


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

That car looks sweeeeeet! You've done a great job on that. Well Done!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job i think these things look awesome slammed


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great -


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Cracking colour there and a nice finish.

Where would we be without our camera's timer function Robert?

Nicely presented photos too.:thumb:


----------



## wili (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, this was different (pics)!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> Where would we be without our camera's timer function Robert?
> 
> Nicely presented photos too.:thumb:


a tripod and timer are your friend - use 'em!:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

think this wee lupo is on my local forum 

defo seen it before top work


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Great job! Loving those steelies, i have same wheels in my mk2 jetta:thumb:


----------



## R27_clio (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## payna (Mar 7, 2008)

nice! - top job mate!


----------

